# Seats



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 240 and I am looking at putting skyline seats in. Is there a year/model that has the best supported seats? I'm going to assume the GT-R has them but are they comfortable as well? This car is my daily driver and my track car. Are GTS-T seats very good? Are some generation's better then others?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

all skyline seats should fit in the s13/s14 (some modifications may be required). it's just personal preference on which seat you like the best, which seat you can afford ( gtr seats will rape you.. might as well get an aftermarket one -__- ), and which seat is available

gtst seats are similar to s15 seats.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february04/240sx/ <-- info on s15 seats


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well considering i was at one point willing to pay 700 a seat for some sparco torino 2's ( i then was lead that these seats really arn't that great) that 700 for a pair of seats is a helleva deal! I don't need like rally seats or something that is made for professionals, but the seats in my s13 are defiently crap. Any the bracket just needs to be modified i believe, just one hole or something? thanks jeong


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

skyline seats will sit higher than s13 seats (s13 seast sit the lowest).. i'm not sure of exact details but it wont be too much trouble fitting the skyline seat on the s13 bracket/rail. the furthest you will have to go will be a custom bracket/rail.

if 700 bux for a seat isn't that much of a deal, get some brides and call it a day


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jeong said:


> ..... get some brides and call it a day ......


id rather light my money on fire, its more satisfying.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you really will spend more money on skyline seats than after market cuz its "jdm!" buy some sparco and be done with it :thumbup: and it will be quite hard finding skyline seats in the us you cant just waltz into a junk yard and have your pick :cheers:


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

lol...i might sell my seats!...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They fit straight in with the only modification required being lengthening of the outside floor bracket (its too short)

Most supportive are the R32/R33 GTR seats.

R34 seats do not bolt in and require major seat rail modification. Different floorpan.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks joel for the advice. So all i need to do is weld a small bracket on the end of the s13 rail to make it work? or on the seat bracket? hey paul if your looking at selling your seats, send a picture and PM me.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

R32 Seats wrap better then most aftermarket.. but yeah they aren't cheap


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

BigBlueR32 said:


> R32 Seats wrap better then most aftermarket.. but yeah they aren't cheap


no they dont. 


but they are quite comfortable. i personally like the r33 seats.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I have the r33 series 2 ones in my 180. I like the r32 ones better but they are hard to find in good nick. 

Either weld on an extension or get a piece of metal strap (2mm or 3mm thick) and drill a hole in each end. Put the seat floor bolt through one hole and another bolt up through the seat hole. Easy.


----------

